# Slevin Kelevra the Veiltail Betta!



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Given to me in early October from two silly girls at work who didn't look after him!

Named from The Wrong Man after the main character!

What the girls kept him in and conditions:

























Temporary home while healing:

















































New home:

















































































































Bubble nest after only day 2 in his main tank!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

He must have thought he'd died in that cesspool of a tank and woken up in heaven.

Anubias make great plants for betta tanks. I see your guy has already figured out they are a good place just to rest and chill out on.

How goes the goldfish you got with him? I still can't believe the conditions they were housed in. What an absolutely charming set-up :shake:


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Haha, pretty much what I thought too!

He loves the anubias - always resting then going for a swim and back again.

Goldie is going well, he is always hiding behind the things I've put in his tub. I find, as you said, that he is always looking for food and goes crazy at food time!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Goldfish always remind me of Labradors. They are such good-natured pigs. Mine just sit in whatever corner of the tank I'm nearest doing that dopey goldfish face I'm sure you are by now very familiar with.

It's people like you that restore a little bit of my faith in humanity. Thanks for being there for these fish when they needed it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He looks wonderful and so happy Banicks. What a slice of heaven that tank must be for him. So happy you took these two in and gave them what they should have had long ago. Yay!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Awww that's cute. I think Goldie is shy - he hides in in the opposite corner to me. But that corner is where the filter hits the water creating strong current. I think he likes to swim against it. Inbetween eating lol.

Me too Pitluvs ^^


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow what a great tank!I envy you being able to watch his color bloom as he gets healthy.Good on you for saving him.
Just to let you know,it's maybe the picture or his coloring but it seems like you may have just saved him from fin rot.I only say this because he seemingly has black tips at the end of his tail and I have a red betta who's fin rot presented exactly the same. Like I said though It's probably the pics as he seems really happy patrolling his little patch of heaven.


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job! And cute fishies!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Bellus and Lilly.

He did have finrot quite badly when I got him, but his belly was a bit swollen as well. I treated him in QT with ES salts for a few days until that cleared up. Then treated with AQ for finrot - came up much better than when I got him. Has such a bloody personality too lol, follows my finger and will then flare at me.


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Major props! You did a great job of fixing him up


----------

